# PC upgrade vs PS4



## Mugiwara (Sep 9, 2014)

Hey all

I know this question has probably been asked to bits, and I apologize in advance. If this annoys you, I kindly request that you go check out other, more interesting posts and have a wonderful day 

Boring part:
I used to be a hardcore gamer. Could spend hours and hours on video and PC games. I was all over the place with genres, spanning from World of Warcraft (And basically every other blizzard game. I love blizzard) to final fantasy, to battlefield, to Metal gear solid, to Megaman (8-bit, BN, Starforce, X, Zero everything).


Now to the boring, but not AS boring part:
I have been a med student for almost a year. Reason I say that is so you get a picture of my study load, meaning I basically can't play games as I used to and have not for the past year or two. But since I have been doing great in school, I wanted to reward myself with either buying a PS4 or upgrading my PC which by today's standards doesn't quite hold. It used to be great. Could play Battlefield 3 on High without much lag. On ultra with some lag (and sometimes crash). I don't really play games that REQUIRE high performance but rather want to make the games I DO play, look gorgeous. So I would then upgrade my PC OR build a new one. 

On the other hand I, again, don't have too much time to play games so it would be nice to kick back and relax on the couch with a controller in my hand and play some PS4. I love PS4 exclusives too but there are not many good games out as I'm writing this.

I can't decide what is the wisest to do in this situation. Pricewise PC will be a bit more expensive ofc but I don't count on it being more than 25% more expensive than the PS4. 

Also, I thought maybe PS4 hardware is ok now and will be worse than PC hardware so maybe it's better to go with PS4 now, but then again, I don't NEED the best PC out there so hardware might not be as important... And PS4 will drop in price soon maybe... Ambivalence...


TLDR:
My PC - Average-ish
Free time - Little (2 part time jobs, girlfriend and med school and work out)
Price - PC 25% more expensive

A) Upgrade PC now, buy PS4 next year or something 
B) Buy PS4 now and upgrade PC next year or something.



Sorry for taking your time if you read all that. I appreciate it! 

P.S. I originally wanted to make a poll but I really really would like to read what the motivation for your answer is, if you'd please.


----------



## Naruto (Sep 9, 2014)

Waiting on consoles if you can afford to do so is always better:

Updated model, cheaper price, better selection of games.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 9, 2014)

PC upgrade.

Too early to buy PS4. Wait for a new version - one without hardware bugs every piece of tech suffers from on first production wave.

//HbS


----------



## scerpers (Sep 9, 2014)

PC             upgrade


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2014)

PC upgrade ps4 isn't worth it yet.


----------



## Gain (Sep 9, 2014)

wait for ps4 slim


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2014)

upgrade your PC.

PS4 in 2015/2016 is good idea


----------



## Juub (Sep 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Waiting on consoles if you can afford to do so is always better:
> 
> Updated model, cheaper price, better selection of games.



Ah ah. No.

Upgrade your rig OP. Buy a bitchin graphics card that shits on the next gen consoles and enjoy your 10$ AAA games.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 10, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Waiting on consoles if you can afford to do so is always better:
> 
> Updated model, cheaper price, better selection of games.



This.

Get the PC upgrade, and buy a PS4 down the line when they release a slim model.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you all for answering. I will probably upgrade my PC but I will probably not wait for a slim edition as I will be head over heels for MGS5 when it comes (2015?) and won't wait for slim (which i predict comes 2016)  Only games I'm slightly interested in that are out now are FFXIV (which I can play on PC, better too), Last of Us (I own the PS3 version already) and Destiny (meh). 

I found some great components but I do have some uncertainties but I'll head over to the tech department of the forum to ask about that. Thank you all!


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mugiwara said:


> Thank you all for answering. I will probably upgrade my PC but I will probably not wait for a slim edition as I will be head over heels for MGS5 when it comes (2015?) and won't wait for slim (which i predict comes 2016)  Only games I'm slightly interested in that are out now are FFXIV (which I can play on PC, better too), Last of Us (I own the PS3 version already) and Destiny (meh).
> 
> I found some great components but I do have some uncertainties but I'll head over to the tech department of the forum to ask about that. Thank you all!



Can just PM  the posters here saving time in the process.

Guys like Naruto knows his shit when it comes to gaming PC's.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 11, 2014)

One Piece Pirate Warriors 3 on PS4. That's all


----------

